# Watch Girls in Bikini's teach you to exercise



## puder (Mar 23, 2009)

Today on Puder's Knocksouts/ The Bikini Knockouts instruct you on the correct way to do put on Protective Gear for Mixed Martial Arts. Click the video below to watch the video and also stay tuned everyday for a new video on work-out techniques from the Bikini Knockouts. 

Fight5


----------



## JayMJjinks (Feb 24, 2007)

Sign me up for classes...


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

looks corny to be honest, and they are not even that hot. Asian one iight.


----------

